# Dik owners - did anyone else get an email from Scott Riddle?



## Reggie_Hammonds

Vote - Your 2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote is required to keep our maintenance fees low and stable. I am e-mailing all of the USA and Canadian Dikhololo owners per a favor to the resort. Your vote needs to be signed, witnessed and faxed back to me or the resort ASAP. We want to keep the same management that we have had for years. There are other management companies, (flex-i clubs), that would like to take over the Home Owners Association by receiving a majority of the votes. These new management companies will impose new fees and expensive changes to benefits their Clubs in SA. In addition they will control the ability to include special assessments for changes that will not help those of us that use the Dikhololo for exchanging purposes. 
Help me to help you. 

Click this link, print, sign and fax: > 2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote 
Proxy - http://www.tradingtime.net/pdf/2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote.pdf 

Fax to: US - 1-209-593-3057 
South Africa - 001 2712 277-9079 

_Advertising has been removed from this post as ads are not permitted on this forum_

Regards, 

                     Scott Riddle


----------



## janej

I got this email too.  It went to my SPAM folder.  I just found it this morning while I was looking for an email from RCI.


----------



## mqlet

I got it too.  Is it legit?


----------



## Jan

I remember this from last year and I chose to ignore it as did many others from Tug.
       Jan


----------



## carl2591

was wondering the same thing.. look like the same "scam" from last year.. someone is trying to influence the board it looks like.. 

anyone forward this to judy or dok at DIK.. 

they may have some insight into this matter.


----------



## philemer

Jan said:


> I remember this from last year and I chose to ignore it as did many others from Tug.
> Jan



It's a legit offer, AFAIK. Scott is interested in keeping the current board in control because he thinks they will keep costs down. I am giving him my proxy.
He has helped me a lot with deposit & trading questions. He personally owns a lot of Dik weeks and is very knowledgeable about the resort. Send him an email with any questions & concerns that you might have.


----------



## Carolinian

These points clubs in SA are extremely bad news.  There was a lot of info on them on the Crimeshare website but thanks to the thugs at OTSE, who kept chasing it around the web after some unflattering info on their officers was posted, I do not know where to find it anymore.  Their S.O.P. is to run up costs with special assessments and levy increases to run members off and get the weeks for themselves, either selling condos as wholeownership or crashing the complete resort.  Only a fool would want them in charge.

Look up the threads on the Seapointer at Capetown on this board if you want to see what havoc they can cause.

I am glad someone is looking out for Dik owners in the US.


----------



## Carolinian

Annoyingly my edit button is not functioning properly, so I will just add my additions to my last post here.

The biggest of these points ponzi schemes is run by an operator known as "The Bullfrog" and includes Flexi-club, Star Club, CRI of South Africa, and the management company First Resorts.  I would run, not walk, away from any of these entities.  The Bullfrog makes ''Wastegate'' look tame.


----------



## Carolinian

I looked at the form and it is an ''extended proxy'' which stays in effect until cancelled for future meetings.  Personally, I am cautious about signing such a proxy.  If there is a threat this year, a proxy for this year's meeting would be more appropriate.  Also, who are the three persons designated in the proxy?  Are they present board members?  If not, who are they?  Both of the first two have the same address, I note.

It is important to keep an independent board at any resort, and not fall under one of these points parasites like Celebrity, Festiva, DRI, or even worse incarnations in SA.  But it would seem more information about what is going on and who the prxoy holders are would be in order.


----------



## Laurie

From what I recall from last year, Scott sent out a similar email, but the Dikhololo staff had different recommendations. 

I agree with carl2591, and would not give Scott Riddle my proxy vote without hearing from resort employees first. I'm suspicious that these folks in Texas are connected w/the original US sellers of Dikhololo, who tried hard to get and keep more control over US owners than they should have had, by misrepresenting facts and using some bullying tactics. I could be mistaken, but I'd check this out much more thoroughly.


----------



## jdetar

Scott is for real. Dikhololo gave him the list of US owners to Email you directly to get the proxy vote, because so many people have trouble calling and/or faxing their votes in to Dikhololo directly. Scott works directly with the board of directors.

He is working on keeping fees low, for those of us that use the resort as a trading base (I doubt anyone here that owns actually uses it!). That does NOT mean the resort quality is going down. If you haven't noticed, Dikhololo was just UPGRADED to silver crown, despite the low maintenance fees and NO SPECIAL ASSESMENTS.

As Carolinian pointed out, the resort has pushed for having a points club run it. THIS IS BAD FOR ALL OWNERS, SA, EUROPEAN, AND US ALIKE. You need to vote to the resort, whether you don't want Scott to do it on your behalf is fine.. but MAKE SURE YOU VOTE AGAINST THIS. If you have questions, then Email or call Scott directly and he will be happy to address your concerns.

I for one am giving him my proxy on all of my weeks, he does have our best interests in mind.

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT IGNORE IT. YOU NEED TO VOTE. WE NEED THE VOTES.


----------



## jdetar

BTW, If you doubt Scott's legitimacy, contact Judy Oster, judy@dikhololo.co.za

flex-i clubs is the management company trying to work their way in. Again, THIS IS BAD NEWS FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## neash

I too believe Scott Riddle is for real. The contact at Dikhololo -Judy has confirmed it.
He helps in keeping the resort sold out through his company Trading Time - thus keeping our dues low. He will definitely get my vote. I do not want the resort to be taken over by a Wastegate.


----------



## carl2591

so you are saying that judy at DIK has OK this proxy??  and scott is the real deal.  I sent her a copy of the pdf and have not gotten a reply back. 

If this is a real deal we all need to make sure we help the cause.

maybe they (DIK)  could put a link on DIK website to scotts PDF if in fact this is the real deal. or if they gave him all these emails why not send a message themselves. why go through him?? 

more questions about this deal...


----------



## Carolinian

jdetar said:


> BTW, If you doubt Scott's legitimacy, contact Judy Oster, judy@dikhololo.co.za
> 
> flex-i clubs is the management company trying to work their way in. Again, THIS IS BAD NEWS FOR EVERYONE.



Flexi-club is one of the points scams of ''Bullfrog'' Lamont, and the management company he controls is First Resorts.  They are extremely bad news.  Lamont is a real thug.  Please read the threads on what he did to The Seapointer on this board if you have any doubt about how bad this guy is, and The Seapointer is only one of his victims.  He needs to be defeated and Dikhololo needs to keep its independent control.

Who are the three persons designated as proxies?  Are they current directors?

Scott should also offer a proxy form limited to this year's meeting for those uncomfortable with the continuing proxy form he now offers.


----------



## Carolinian

*Johannesburg Star article on Flexi-club*

Here is an article on Bullfrog Lamont's Club Leisure Group that appeared in the _Johannesburg Star_ newspaper, and is taken from a reprint where it appeared on the Crimeshare site, which has a lot more interesting material on Lamont, Club Leisure Group, and its various tenacles like Flexi-Club and First Resorts.

From the Crimeshare posts, it appears that it was not Lamont but another shady group, the Beekmans, who also appear in the Crimeshare pages, that were involved in the last attempt at Dikhololo.




July 8 2006 
SATURDAY STAR - SOUTH AFICA 
Travel clubs rocked by claims of deceit 
Clients accuse timeshare giants of swindlingmillions from them, writes Sheena Adams 
Sheena Adams 
Lies and misinformation are among the scandalous claims levelled against timeshare giants Flexi-Club and the Club Leisure Group, accused of swindling tens of millions of rands from clients. 
The matter has been investigated by the Department of Trade and Industry, and CLG is currently the subject of a second investigation by the South African Revenue Service. 
Unhappy clients from Flexi-Club and Club Resorts International (CRI), both of which are managed by a CLG subsidiary, have also amassed scores of written complaints and signed affidavits placing serious allegations at the feet of Flexi-Club managing director and CLG chairperson Stuart Lamont. Lamont has distanced himself and his companies from the allegations. 
At the heart of the matter is the claim that Lamont helped to engineer a deal in 2000 whereby a management company, Club Leisure Management (CLM), was formed together with the Southern African arm of global timeshare leader RCI (Resorts Condominium International). 
In the same year, RCI also purchased CRI Operations, the company with the management contract to administer CRI Club, a popular, points-based timeshare concept. 
S'bu Mngadi, managing director of RCI's Global Vacation Network for Africa, told the Saturday Star this week that RCI soon afterwards sold CRI Operations to CLM. RCI and Flexi-Club continued to own CLM, with RCI as a minority shareholder, according to Mngadi. CLM then took over the management of the CRI club. 
According to information received from several clients, former CRI consultants and a former director of the CRI Management Association (CRIMA), Lamont embarked on an aggressive marketing drive in 2002 aimed at converting CRI clients to Flexi-Club. 
Clients allege, many of them in signed affidavits, that "arrogant and aggressive" Flexi-Club consultants began contacting them, spinning a yarn that CRI was in financial difficulty, that it had been bought over by Flexi Club and that clients had no option but to buy into Flexi-Club. In order to do this, clients had to purchase Flexi Club points, at an average cost of about R5 000. 
Johannesburg businessman Bruce Phillips said he forfeited R30 000 in levies and many thousands more in legal fees after he was forced to hire an attorney to extricate himself from his timeshare contract. 
A CRI client for many years, Phillips said he became disillusioned with constant problems trying to secure availability at his preferred resorts. The last straw came a few years ago when he was phoned "non-stop" by a Flexi-Club consultant, trying to convince him to convert his points. 
"They never stopped phoning - at night, during the day and over weekends. They wanted me to convert my points to another scam and made all sorts of overtures about CRI going under and being taken over by Flexi-Club," an angry Phillips said. 
According to figures announced at a CRIMA meeting last year, CRI had fewer than 10 000 members, a loss of more than 25 000 members. Members were told that 13 300 CRI members were converted to Flexi-Club during the past three years. 
A former CRIMA director, who asked not to be named, said the CRIMA board of directors, along with the directors of CRI Operations, should be held accountable for "this in-house type of incestuous breeding". 
"They are supposed to protect and promote the CRI points system and yet they have allowed consultants to actively convert people over to Flexi-Club. They knowingly permitted the conversions � 
"You can't have different brand names under the same roof if you've got the one screwing the other," he said. 
"It makes commercial sense if you can get R5 000 out of a whole list of people. If you convert 10 000 people, you've got R50-million," he added. 
Responding to the allegations, Lamont denied that Flexi-Club consultants were behind the strong-arm tactics and instead blamed independent marketing firms. He said he would be very interested in investigating the claims. He said Flexi-Club was "very, very fussy" about conversions and that they were not entered into unless the person was made "fully aware of all the details". 
He also claimed that several CRI members had complained about deteriorating rooms and resorts and had requested changing over to Flexi-Club. 
"CRI is still strong and it's still operating. It is not insolvent and there is nothing wrong with it," Lamont said - but CRI clients canvassed by the Saturday Star slammed Lamont's comments. 
Dorothy Higgins, of Johannesburg, was offered to convert at the "special price" of R3 300 and was contacted by consultants claiming to represent CRI. 
"They tell you they are phoning from CRI, and then when you meet them, they say they are actually from Club Leisure Management and they are representing Flexi-Club. 
"They'd say that CRI was definitely going under," Higgins said. 
The comments coincide with a warning issued this week by credit information ombudsman Manie van Schalkwyk about "aggressive timeshare salespeople". 
Van Schalkwyk said his office had seen an upswing in the number of consumers being blacklisted for timeshare purchases and warned people to "read the fine print" and not be bullied by aggressive sales tactics and "partial truths". 
He added that although there was currently no legislative power over the timeshare industry, the Timeshare Institute of SA (TISA) was mandated to deal with complaints. 
The acting executive director of TISA, Alex Bosch, who is also a director at CLM, said TISA was aware of the allegations and had referred the complaints to the Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) in 2002. As far as TISA was concerned, there was "no merit in certain of the allegations". 
Ebrahim Mohamed, chief director of the office of consumer protection at the department, said the department's investigation had revealed that the manner in which certain Flexi-Club agents were approaching CRI members was "indeed problematic". 
"It was then agreed between the DTI and Flexi-Club that changes had to be effected with immediate effect. 
"Flexi-Club agents had to explain to converting members that CRI was not in liquidation," Ebrahim said. 
Sources have confirmed that an investigation into the Club Leisure Group has also been launched by the SA Revenue Service. The Competition Commission is also keen to look into the matter, according to its enforcement and exemptions manager, Thulani Kunene. 
The operations manager at CLM, Peter Snyman, also responding on behalf of Lamont, said permission to market Flexi-Club to CRI members was obtained from the former CRI board because members were struggling to "receive holidays as a result of the exceedingly poor mixture and availability of timeshare properties in their property portfolio". 
He said the conversion fees were necessary in order to enable CRI members to become Flexi-Club members. 
"We do not condone any bullying behaviour with potential clients. Staff are trained to show potential members the benefits of joining Flexi-Club, and members are � required to make up their own minds."


----------



## Carolinian

I just talked to the Dik office in SA.  They are working with Scott Riddle to get proxies to stop Stuart Lamont and Flexi-Club.  This is on the level.

The two things I do not like about the proxy form are its continuing nature rather than for one meeting, but that may be the usual form for SA, and the fact that the proxy holders are marketing agents for Dikhololo.  I prefer giving my proxy to a board member, so I am altering mine to give it to the current chairman of the board, John Meyer.  However, based on the conversation with Dik, I think it would be okay to sign the proxy as it is.

Stuart Lamont is very bad news, and all efforts should be made to prevent his takeover of the resort.

Dik owners do not need to end up in the same boat as Seapointer owners, and the Seapoint disaster was a Lamont production.


----------



## M. Henley

*Well...*

Info or not, I trust Scott and attached my proxy to an e-mail.  Got an e-mail back with thanks.

Worst case scenario would be Dik becomes worthless, in which case I walk away with a lot of trades worth far more than I ever invested, including maintenance fees.

Wish I could say as much for my six stateside weeks.


----------



## carl2591

any one know of or ever heard from a 

Madeleine Du Toit
Head Admin Officer/Beampte
Tel: +27 12 277 9039
Fax: +27 12 277 9079


I got a email from her on a forward of info to judy at DIK

she was saying that scott is a owner at DIK along with a person Alec Anderson (a Dikhololo South-African marketer)



"His main concern is to give the International Shareholders a chance to have
their voices heard. Dikhololo has improved dramatically under the current
board and has even achieved silver crown status.  He would like to keep it
that way."


So if we take Carolina and this and others digging it look like this may be something we want to do as a group of SA owners in teh US.

I also agree with Carolina as to the proxy holder.. I am going to change by proxy to reflect John Meyer for my proxy.. at least as long as he is chairman of the board he can have my vote. 

SO let all get this proxy filled out and returned to SA and help prevent a problem.

GO DIK all the way...


PS Carolina How do you change the PDF.  i only have a reader. could you post one online with john meyers info and limiting the length of time to what you see as best..  thanks for all your good info...


----------



## Carolinian

I am going to rewrite mine with the changes, following the existing format.  The Dik office said that the proxy did not have to give either the address or shareholder number of John Meyer.


----------



## carl2591

*<<<get Out The Vote>>>*

when we fill out the proxy how do we get it to DIK.. fax or scan and email.
both are not very reliable to SA in my dealings.
When is the annual meeting??

I see a US fax number as well.. noaproblema.. 

Let all make sure to get the proxys in and post messages on the other boards letting other SA owners to do the same.. 

Not sure how many emails scott has or how many  are TUGgers, but he might resend and let the recipients know of this board if they have concerns about this, like some of us have shown to have.


----------



## jdetar

I believe Scott's Email list was directly from Dikhololo, I know it has a lot more Emails on it than just this board so he wasn't targeting TUG.

Just fax it back to the US fax number listed on the form. That's part of the reason he's doing this, is because like you said it's unreliable to try to do that stuff directly with Dik.

There's still a little bit of time before the meeting, so the sooner the proxies are in, the better. He sends them off to Dikhololo in batches, and they fill out the rest of the form (owner number and such) then accept the proxy after that. So Dik does see all of these proxies regardless of where/how you send it and whatever modifications you make.


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Dikhololo Owners*

Hello Dikhololo Owners / Tuggers,

 I greatly appreciate those of you who take the time and expense to follow through each year and vote at the annual meeting. I believe we have a common goal. Although I do not have all of the issues that will be presented at the annual meeting, I am trying to protect my 1000+ clients’ interest and my own. Last year very few votes made it to the resort in time because of lack of communication, failure to connect with the SA fax # and the expense of doing so. The difference in time zones made calling the resort an issue. Had we not stepped in and collected 1000's of vote, (each week carries several votes), the opposition might have won the majority. I can tell you that the opposition represents the SA Flex-i Clubs and if we lose the management to their control our maintenance interest will be commingled with their many other resorts. I my 28 years in timeshare I have seen this many times with the results never being favorable to the home resort. 

 My clients are all from the USA and Canada. Our interest is to merely keep the maintenance low and stable with the resort having enough money to keep in good shape. We have been successful as the resort was just awarded the Silver Crown this year. John Meyer is the President of the Board. Although I am on the Board of Directors at my Texas resort I have no intention or interest in running for a board position at Dikhololo; I would like to keep John in a decision making position. I and group will continue to support him. 

 Hundreds of people have purchased Dikhololo from other resellers, some who are active, some who are not. Many purchased from Herbie at Arrowwood International who as you may know passed on three years ago. Herb was a personal friend and we are still in touch will his wife Bella each year. Since Arrowwood has been inactive for years and it is my understanding that none of the resellers have assisted their clients to get their proxy votes in to make a difference, we have volunteered to help. Our offer for the Dikhololo owners to vote with us has been made easier at our own expense. 

 I have received 100's of e-mails thanking me for making the process easier and faster. Most of these e-mails are from owners who did not purchase from our company. Our own clients know that I want to keep the maintenance low and have been quick to respond. 

 For those of you who will take on the effort and expense to make a positive difference each year; you have my up most respect.

 Thank-you in advance for supporting Dikhololo and do not hesitate to call on myself or my staff if there is anything we can do for you. 

 Much Regards, 

 Scott Riddle
 1- 877-TTI -1000 office
 (877-884-1000) US direct
 1-936-582-1614 international
 1-936-582-1402 fax
scott@tradingtime.net 
www.tradingtime.net


----------



## carl2591

thanks Scott for your effort..  I am filling one out and faxing this evening..
I did a strike through and put a valid to date of Dec 2009.. I am not feeling warm and fuzzy with having it out there for a unlimited time.. I know it says to revoke in writting but these thing have a way of getting lost..

Please resend your email and not the TUG board for the non tuggers to see they have support..

as you can see we are a very hard to pull the wool over crowd.. hince the messages and verification we have done on the issue.. 

again thanks and we must not let the flexi clubs get there claws in DIK and have it go to h@ll like some the resorts they have gotten.


----------



## Scott Riddle

Hello Carl,

 I have no problem with you dating the proxy. FYI, I will always vote to keep the dues as low as possible as I own many Dikhololo weeks myself. 

 The e-mail that went out was not directed at the TUGGERS although many TUGGERS have already faxed their votes in. The e-mail when to all of the US and Canadian owners. I cannot resend the mass e-mail but can provide the links for any DIkhololo owners to go to in order to print the proxy.

Proxy - http://www.tradingtime.net/pdf/2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote.pdf 

If the link does not work you may need to copy and paste the link above into your browser.

Or go to www.tradingtime.net > 2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote (Front Page)

Print, sign and fax:
Fax to: US - 1-209-593-3057 
South Africa - 001 2712 277-9079 

BTW - A few replies had confused me and my Texas RCI Points resort, (Rayburn Country Club), with the mess in Galveston. Honestly after 28 years, I know better. We do influence the vote at the Rayburn Country Club and have managed to keep our average maintenance fees below $300.00. With enough support we can do the same at Dikhololo.

 Do not hesitate to contact me directly with any questions.

   Regards, Scott Riddle


----------



## EJC

Scott--On the proxy form, it asks for "Identity or Security No:"    What are we supposed to fill-in there?  (I'm not sure I want to fill-in my social  security number!)  Also, does this have to be notarized?  Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian

Thanks to someone in a timeshare consumer group in Europe, I have been sent a copy of all of the Crimeshare posts on South Africa, and have edited them to cover all of those dealing with Club Leisure Group and its tenacles including Flexi-Club other than their Holland Morehouse dealings on which there were extensive posts but not really applicable to the Dikhololo situation.  This gives a good (or bad) taste of what Dikhololo is up against.

The posts are in this thread, and there are a total of three which cover all of the Crimeshare posts:

www.timeshareforums.com/forums/sout...r-areas/93039-takeover-attempt-dikhololo.html


----------



## jdetar

No, it doesn't need notarized.. and it doesn't need your SSN. Dikhololo will fill that portion out.


----------



## ira g

Scott- Thanks for all your help in keeping DIK fees low.


----------



## philemer

ira g said:


> Scott- Thanks for all your help in keeping DIK fees low.



Amen. :whoopie:


----------



## ira g

*Scott Riddle*

I just received an e-mail from Scott and he is getting many of the proxies to keep the current Board. If you haven't completed the proxy Scott sent please complete it and fax it back. I have 2 SA timeshare properties and my DIK weeks trade better at a 40% cheaper MF. Let's keep the current Board members.


----------



## Scott Riddle

Hi EJC,

 If your have your Dikhololo shareholder number please fill it in. Do not use your social security # for the identity #. I believe the identity # it is the box in the corner of the shareblock certificate. It is not important as all we need is your name, address and shareholder #. I will white out any SS#’s if I see them before I send them to SA. I apologize for the content or lack of in the proxy vote. I was written by our friends in SA who will represent us. I didn’t dare make any changes. Once we have your above information our team in SA will fill-in any additional ownership information needed. Your signature will show your intent. If by chance they need more info they will let me know and we will have time before the meeting. The vote is faxed, then e-mailed in a PDF file and then the originals are sent DHL to the resort. Each week of ownership represent several votes. Example: a one bedroom = 7 votes. As of last night we have collect 20,000+ votes with more on the way. I am confident we will prevail but keep the votes coming! I will e-mail the group the outcome after the meeting. 

  P.S. Last year we voted NOT to pave the last 8 km entering the Dikhololo resort. Rumor has it that The Fédération Internationale de Football Association (FIFA) is going to do pave it for free as part of the beatification program for the World Cup in Jo’Burg in 2010. Gotta love it!

  Thanks again for all of support and keep the votes coming. We will do our part. 

     Regards, 

                  Scott Riddle & The Trading Time Team


----------



## Carolinian

Scott - You really need to get the word out on just how bad this Flexi-Club / Club Leisure Group really is.  Please share the link above to the material on them from Crimeshare.  It is eye-opening.  They have screwed over numerous resorts and their owners in SA, most recently The Seapointer, where a lot of Tuggers owned.


----------



## carl2591

sounds like the good work is getting good results. 
good info here on the forms..
looking forward to updates on how the vote goes.. 
what is date of annual meeting.. soon if i remember correctly.

keep up the good work scott..


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*OK, I'm signing and sending*

I trust this board and it appears we have more to lose by not signing.


----------



## jdetar

Reggie_Hammonds said:


> I trust this board and it appears we have more to lose by not signing.



Yes, there's a lot to lose by NOT signing. We need the good votes. If anyone here is to continue doubting, then please do your due diligence and do what it takes to make you comfortable.. just please don't ignore it. It's bad for everyone.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*DONE!*

My two vote weeks have been faxed to the 209 number listed.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*To Scott Riddle*

You should really resend out another email and attach links to this thread and the other one that discusses the theives trying to take control.  For some reason I remembered to come back on this board and check for replies to my original comment but if it wasn't for that I would have never sent you my proxy.  I think you can sway many more people to send in the proxy if you have them read the messages of other owners such as myself.  Good luck.  I just sent you the equivelant of 14 votes for my two weeks.


----------



## Scott Riddle

Hi Reggie,

 The bad guys can only muster 50,000 vote (and we count every one). Our votes (US & Canada) combined with our friends in SA should exceed their 50,000. With the info I am supplying SA concerning the post about the bad guys, we will get the waning votes. Keep the votes coming. Too early to tell but we are looking good...

     Regards, 

                  Scott Riddle
                  1- 877-TTI -1000 office
                  (877-884-1000) US direct
                  1-936-582-1614 international
                  1-936-582-1402 fax
scott@tradingtime.net 
www.tradingtime.net 
www.timesharebuyandsell.com 
www.timeshare-points.com


----------



## HuskyJim

Scott - by when do you need the proxies?

And thanks for your efforts.

Jim


----------



## blueparrot

How is this coming?  We need to get those proxies in and stop the bad guys.


----------



## carl2591

huskyjim
not sure the date of annual meeting for DIK.. my according to paper I have gotten the meeting is set for the end of Aug time frame..  still have time just need to geterdone now and not miss out..


----------



## carl2591

scott

how goes the proxy fight.. ?? did you get a bunch more to work with..

I am guess the annual meeting is not until late or end of august.. 

please let us know how it goes and how it is going..

thanks


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Dikhololo Owners 2009 Annual HOA Meeting & Proxy Votes...*

Hello Dikhololo Owners,

 Many of you have receives that standard porxy vote by e-mail from the resort. If you sent/faxed/e-mailed me your proxy vote for Dikhololo is now at the resort via DHL. The balance with be emailed in a PFD file in time. If you received an addition proxy vote, here is some information on the folks they suggested you vote for:

1. Adv. van Aarde - he is OK, we will vote for him
2. Mr. H. van Zyl - new to the group - Intent and alliance unknown
3. Me. C.A Wright - new to the group - Intent and alliance unknown

 We wish to retain John Meyers, (an ex Board Member of TISA; [The Timeshare Institute Of South Africa] and the current conservative minded members.)

 We also wish to keep Anton Thread as the financial adviser, current staff and groundskeepers. We did not accidentally receive the Silver Crown Award this year without all of these employees’ contributions.

 Do not hesitate to click or call me directly with any questions.

 The meeting is on August 29, 2009. I will keep you in the loop and report the results on Sept 07, 2009.

_Parts of this post that are advertising have been removed._


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Dikhololo Proxy Vote*

Attn: Dikhololo Owners,
  The vote is too close for comfort. I have resent the e-mail to the Dikhololo owners and the cut-off day to fax in your proxy is Aug 26TH at 12:00PM. Personally I have enjoyed the low maintenance fees and great trades I have received from owning at Dikhololo for the past 11 years. I have 1600 clients that agree with me. If you are a DIkhololo owner and have not voted please go to www.tradingtime.net Click the "Dikhololo Proxy Vote" link OR click here > http://www.tradingtime.net/pdf/2009 Dikhololo Proxy Vote.pdf. Print the PDF file, fill in as much info as you can, (name, address, DIkh # if you have it, NO SS# numbers), and fax it to us at 1-209-593-3057 or 1-936-582-7753. We will fill in any missing information and make sure your vote gets delivered in time. Help us help you. Click or call with questions.
     Regards, 
                  Scott Riddle
                  1- 877-TTI -1000 office
                  (877-884-1000) US direct
                  1-936-582-1614 international
                  1-936-582-1402 fax
scott@tradingtime.net 
www.tradingtime.net


----------



## carl2591

just read a post on another thread were Scott was saying the vote at DIK went our way..   GOOD job to Scott and all the staff at DIK.. this is a good thing for the owners i am sure.


----------

